# Who wants to challenge me in a boxing or MMA match for $50,000?



## DavidKratos92 (Nov 13, 2016)

I got 50k in my hand right now. If you want to challenge me in a fair boxing or MMA match I will pay you $50,000 (only if you win)

Whose brave enough


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 17, 2016)

My gaydar is going off the charts? Can Karate or Jui Jitsu be used? I know a skinny white dude who is good at Jui Jitsu who would kick his ass.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 30, 2016)

That a dangerous challenge You don't know, who knows who in a blind challenge, Boxers tend to win out against MMA fighters in straight boxing matches, and ringers have a habit of showing up when there is a decent purse on the line.I've seen it first hand, Pro and amateur. Pic. looks like you are a Junior Middle or so, (can't tell your height)? What happens if a good light heavy or cruiser calls and wants to box?


----------



## Budddha (Dec 12, 2016)

I might have a taker for you after new years... lemme talk to my cuzin who does the mma thing in oakland.are you a professional or a rich tough guy?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2016)

i'll fuck you up for free. pm me for addy, and come any time, or name a place. i will destroy your virgin ass!!!

come @DavidKratos92 , don't puss out on me. i'll have a professional vid crew and everything. bring it bitch!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2016)

fuck it, i'll pay for your ticket and lodging. come on, let's see what you got!


----------



## Budddha (Dec 12, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> fuck it, i'll pay for your ticket and lodging. come on, let's see what you got!


O0ooo00oooo00 no he d'nt.... its been brought... im ready for another riu gathering anyways. where you guys at... if we do it in sac or the bay i can line up a gym and some other fights... doo it... dooo it... do it... nike man! just do it


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 12, 2016)

Whoop that ass for free and I bet money david never hit cat up on his offer .....talk is cheap Davy boy talk is cheap .....highly doubt you ever had 50k simply because you were asking electrical costs on a tiny closet grow not to long ago ......doesn't sound like a guy with 50 large to me .....sounds more like a broke ass wana be blood .....oh wait that is you


----------



## cat of curiosity (Dec 12, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> Whoop that ass for free and I bet money david never hit cat up on his offer .....talk is cheap Davy boy talk is cheap .....highly doubt you ever had 50k simply because you were asking electrical costs on a tiny closet grow not to long ago ......doesn't sound like a guy with 50 large to me .....sounds more like a broke ass wana be blood .....oh wait that is you


i ain't heard nuthin! not shit! any time, anywhere, i'm #1!!! come on punk @DavidKratos92 , i'm comin for YIOU!!! I'M COMIN FOR YOU PUNK!!!


----------



## Budddha (Dec 12, 2016)

DavidKratos92 said:


> I got 50k in my hand right now. If you want to challenge me in a fair boxing or MMA match I will pay you $50,000 (only if you win)
> 
> Whose brave enough



No offense dude but i think used to wreck guys like you in highschool... you look too pretty... im ugly and built like a mini mack truck. 5'6 210 lean seasoned working muscle. and my nerves are bad so i cant feel shit. i grew up fighting in the hood with friends and family. how long you been at it, i did tang tsu do for 8 years, wrestled for teams for 6 years, and now im taking judo w/ my fam. how long you been at it?

You sure started off cocky but it pretty silent in here man.

Edit: if ur scared of cat come fight me. im just a short fat guy


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 13, 2016)

his name is David..he's 5'5", broke, a homosexual and on steroids....please don't reply to this post...he has posted this same post over and over... ask him to show you 2 thousand cash and he can't so David stop...


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 20, 2016)

Budddha said:


> O0ooo00oooo00 no he d'nt.... its been brought... im ready for another riu gathering anyways. where you guys at... if we do it in sac or the bay i can line up a gym and some other fights... doo it... dooo it... do it... nike man! just do it



LOL! I might go. I want to meet Mad Cat dude. He seems pretty bad ass and I like his other posts too. He also posts some funny shit.


----------

